# My fish journal/planner



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok. Tomorrow I am going to clean out my 34 gallon fish tank. I kinda let it go for a little bit. Because I wanted the cycle to catch up with its self, since its now missing a fish. Poor Gourami rossy... 


Any who, baby platies are getting bigger. They are getting color. They are doing good.

My plans for the betta bowl. MAHAHAHAHAH.

First Mr betta is going in the Ten gallon quarantine tank. Since its temp and the main tank are the same temp.

Then after I know the betta is doing good and is treated for any possible bad pet store practices. I will capture my male Gourami, in a cup. 

Then switch tanks putting the betta in the 34 gallon fish tank. And puting the gourami in the ten gallon. So that he can help my baby plants grow buy being silly and pooping lol.

The betta will be male, and going in a nice three foot long 1 foot wide, and one foot high fish tank. With my other little fellers. 

Then when baby platys, get older they are going in with Doctor who my Gourami, who I am sure will be a good adoptive fish dad. Since he all ready guards them in there little breeder box.

The betta bowl will be empty till I get a heater, and then it will be moved and will have some hornwort in it, along with a femal betta.

Then I will half to look for at least a 5 gallon, so I can relieve My gourami of baby fish duities. I will also half to get some mason jars, the one gallon ones, to keep male betta babies in till they sell. 

those are my plans.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

New plan Gourami is staying in the 34 and were just going to up grade fin.

I got to get pictures of little fin, ( fin is short for finegan lol)

Baby platies are growing like you wouldn't believe! They are getting more and more color which I am happy about, I can't wait till they get bigger, so I can see what kind of pretties I have raised.

Also my platy Hex... is going to drop again. Yin is also preggers so this is going to be fun.

On the up side, all the fish will be perfect betta tank mates since they have all lived with a gourami, which can be more aggressive then the Betta at times.

My big male Gourami I think thinks there his fry, and the breeder box is his bubble nest.... weird fishy. He was pouting when I took the fry and put them in the ten gallon tank.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

edit she just had her second batch lol


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

40 baby half dwarf babies ouch....


----------

